# I am so tired and don't know where to go



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, not been on here for a very long time but am just totally & mentally exhausted  

DH and I adopted a beautiful little girl who I live with all my heart but my marriage is in the rocks.  I love my husband but sometimes i feel as if he has not got a clue.  He loves our DD to pieces and will.always belp out.

Last year my DH almost passed away and it is dince then that he is very closed off and will not talk and will not see someone about it.  I am not sure how much more I can take and although i do love him am just not hapoy in our relationship anymore  

Has anyone else been in this situation before, and if si how did you cope or work things out ?  Any helo will ne most appreciated


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

So sorry to read this X 
It's hard when you have waited for so long to have your family and then feel like it's falling away from you.  From what you say he maybe dealing with other issues, maybe like his mortality etc and maybe needs some counscelling? Do you think this is something he'd be open too? Then maybe he'd be more communicative? Or both go. 
Maybe try making some time specifically for each other to get out and have some fun and talk.
Hope you can work through this.
Lots of love x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

About a year after we adopted first time round our marriage nearly fell apart too - when we adopted second time round they asked us what we had learnt from first time and that for us was to communicate more. Luckily when I gave my husband the ultimatum of splitting or counselling he agreed to counselling - I don't think he realised I was at that point. To be honest I think probably the majority of marriages reach something like this at some point. 

I agree with forget me not though that your husband is probably dealing with the realisation of his mortality and probably doesn't fully realise how much he has shut you out. I really hope you find a way to deal with this and move forward.


----------

